# 95 nissan quest/ bogs out when accelerating



## hatrock (Aug 27, 2011)

I have a 95 Nissan Quest whose problem is that when you depress the throttle too quickly it bogs and almost dies . I can no longer get any higher speed than 60 kph I would appreciate any suggestions to alleviate this problem


----------



## Alexa21090 (Aug 27, 2011)

What all have you checked? could be spark plugs, plug wires, distributor, rotor cap, dirty iac, maf sensor.


----------



## hatrock (Aug 27, 2011)

I have replaced fuel filter and ran some injecter cleaner through it .what is an iac or maf sensor


----------



## Alexa21090 (Aug 27, 2011)

idle air control valve and mass air flow sensor go on youtube and type in iac cleaning and you can learn how to do it. it is easy. also looking air flow sensor videos


----------



## Alexa21090 (Aug 27, 2011)

http://www.********.com/FSM/quest/1994-1995_Quest/ this is a link for the whole service manual!


----------

